

Ask HN: A quick help to improve Mobile Application Ecosystem - classicchins

We are building a product that helps mobile application developers to reduce SaaS costs and increase in revenue ! Please take a part in this quick survey and help us make the product mature and efficient to your needs !<p>Survey Link : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;espertosys.com&#x2F;appdevs&#x2F;<p>Share it with as many developers as possible !
Let&#x27;s build something amazing together !
======
shrikrishna
Hey, would help if you provide a link to your about page or describe how
you're planning to reduce costs

~~~
classicchins
I have given the link, but its not converted into hyperlink.

link is -
[http://www.espertosys.com/appdevs/](http://www.espertosys.com/appdevs/)

Intention here is to provide solutions like Push Notification, Crash Report
etc free of cost to the App Developers. We need to gather some feedback from
people who have been using such platforms so that we will be able to provide
them better solution in better way.

